# After Insolvency - Märklin Boss negotiating with Richters?



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Märklin boss Dietmar Mundil discussing ???? with Johannes Richter at the Nurnber Fair after the insolvency of Märklin was announced.
But could also just be a friendly chat.












Oh, oh - Johannes spotted the photographer! I guess it wasn't just a friendly chat after all. He seems rather upset that people are taking pictures of him with the Märklin boss!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: After Insolvency - Märklin Boss negotiating with Richters?*

Why does the Joe Jackson tune "Sunday Papers" come to mind????


----------

